# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Brandt wte 1277k

## masseffected

Καλησπέρα! Αγόρασα το πλυντήριο μεταχειρισμένο λόγω οικονομικών. Ενώ δουλεύει κανονικά απ'ότι φαίνεται κάνει ένα θόρυβο σαν τουρμπίνα! (Ζζζζζζζζ συγκεκριμένα!)  :Smile:   που στο στυψιμο γίνεται πιο εντονος. Είναι σοβαρή βλάβη πιστεύετε;
επίσης η τάπα του φίλτρου δεν ανοίγει. Ξεβιδωνει αλλά μετά κάνει ένα κλακ και δεν βγαίνει σαν να έχουν χαλάσει οι στροφές. Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι;

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Σαν τουρμπίνα αεροπλάνου κάνει , σε λίγο θα γίνει χειρότερο , έτοιμο για απογείωση, υποψιάζομαι ρουλεμάν τυμπάνου  , σοβαρή ζημιά , μπελαλιδικη επισκευή ,ανοίγεις όλο το πλυντήριο . Το φίλτρο αν δεν σου ξερνα νερά δεν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα σου , αλλά τα ρουλεμάν του τυμπάνου

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## masseffected

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμεση απαντηση. Θα καλεσω μαστορα και βλεπουμε

----------

